# John mason movers?, opinions,anyone?



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello All,

So all is set for are move to Vancouver,BC. With the exception of which mover to use?.
We are looking at a few but are leaning toward Johnmasons as they have been very helpful so far with some of the questions and requirements we have. I just want to try and get some real opinions based on experience before we commit. 

I would be grateful for any help or advice.

thanks 
Ross


----------

